# New Outdoor Gauge 1 Track Construction Video



## BradN (May 5, 2008)

Dear Friends, 
I've recently posted a video on YouTube showing construction of my outdoor gauge 1 track. The second-half shows quite a bit of live steam running action. Footage includes some scratch built Pullman sleeper cars as well. They are resin cast from plans I developed using the 1943 Car Builders Cyclopedia. 
Here is a link to the video: 
http://youtu.be/ZwUEsoEi7x8 
Enjoy, 
BradN


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job. I like the way you showed how to build a level layout for live steam...on a hillside. Painting the rail was a nice addition too. What scale is the smaller steam engine that runs on the narrower gauge track?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 

It is Ga1/Ga 0 [45/32mm] flex track from Sunset Valley Railroad [Pete Comley] The 0 gauge live steam stuff is amazing. Since the Brits use 7mm for 0 scale it works out to 1:43.5 instead of the typical American 0 scale of 1:48. That makes it about 10% larger. That translates to bigger cylinders and boilers.


----------



## BradN (May 5, 2008)

Mike, 
Jim said it very well. The O gauge locomotive is a Bassett-Lowke Super Enterprise. The burner and fuel tank were silver soldered by me and I'm using ceramic wicks a la John Garrett. This set up replaces the vaporizing alcohol burner that came with the loco. The O gauge coaches are from Ace Trains, they are seconds with no interior, lighter and perfect for my purposes. They are from my buddy John Hoover of Casselberry, FL.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I just gotta say
That's a great video. I enjoyed it








You made it look easy








Congrats on the hard work and your great looking and running track.I agree with David - Next project is move the house closer to the track










Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great one and you did a great job. 
Thanks for posting.


----------

